# Where do you buy your hardware from?



## TruvisT (Feb 7, 2014)

Curious to see where everyone buys their hardware from and why.

I personally, love visiting the Fry stores but I've never bought anything from them. Most of my buys come from Newegg followed by Amazon.

Has anyone else jumped in on the NewEgg Premier deal yet?

And for anyone who has never gone to Fry's before:



It's like a theme park to anyone who likes tech.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 7, 2014)

Fry's is pretty cool but fairly overpriced.

I needed power adapters for our SSD caches (or so I thought) and it ended up being $100+.

Got back to fiberhub and it ended up they had a massive stack of the ones I *really* wanted (instead of the cobble together I did with frys' cables) and simply returned mine. They're really good about refunds and gave no headaches. In & out in 10 minutes.


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 7, 2014)

Mostly companies located in Scandinavia, such as Komplett.se and Inet.se (formerly Datorbutiken.com). I actually just placed an order with the latter just hours ago as it was time to upgrade my main rig, so that it becomes more contemporary, plus I really want to see first hand how I can OC the Haswell. So I bought a ASRock Z87 OC Formula and a 4770K (the K indicates an unlocked multiplier).

I already bought some other stuff from Komplett.se last week - a new GPU, the R9 280X (Ya, dumb of me to not pay a little bit more for a 290...but it does what it asks of me in terms of performance). Also upgraded the monitor to a pretty classy one from Asus, the MX279H (27").

I am satisfied with both of these stores. I stopped buying hardware overseas these days, I much rather support the ones available on our own territory 

From time to time, I do have American friends who sends me hardware whenever I have breakdowns. For free, too. I got generous friends!

(Edited because I forgot to set it to the classy font, lol)


----------



## ocitysolutions (Feb 7, 2014)

We do the bulk of our hardware purchases (usually when ordering more then a few of something) through SuperBiiz. They give us pretty good discounts, even on low volume orders. We recently received a DOA motherboard and our rep has been trying to make the process as easy as possible (gave us a prepaid return label and very discounted shipping on the replacement) considering that it is a relatively slow process.

We've ordered SSDs and various other products from Amazon when the savings are still more after adding in tax (they have a presence in our state). Having prime gets us stuff quickly and on the cheap. Their live chat agents will offer credit whenever something is wrong and/or arrives late. Return/replacement process is easy in our experience.

NewEgg when the item is discounted and Amazon's sales tax makes it more than NewEgg. Having ShopRunner also gets us almost everything in two days at no additional cost. Have not dealt with RMA process.

Not many issues with any of the places above mentioned except that SuperBiiz's RMA is a slow process, but our rep tries to make it easier.


----------



## texteditor (Feb 7, 2014)

> I do have American friends who sends me hardware whenever I have breakdowns. For free, too. I got generous friends!
> 
> (Edited because I forgot to set it to the classy font, lol)



good idea, since hardware (especially drives) are really cheap here, at least compared to most of europe

edit: fucking quotes


----------



## GIANT_CRAB (Feb 7, 2014)

Ebay is where you can buy the latest Intel E7 servers for $10


----------



## NodeWest-Dan (Feb 7, 2014)

Usually newegg or tiger direct. When I get back to Ohio I'll be using MicroCenter


----------



## Magiobiwan (Feb 7, 2014)

I like TigerDirect and Fry's. Fry's if it's something I NEED to work because I can get it replaced significantly faster should I need to, and there's not a risk of it having been destroyed in shipping. Recently got a printer, a wifi AP, and some network stuff there that ended up cheaper than online would have been because of shipping costs.


----------



## Nick_A (Feb 8, 2014)

SuperBiiz


----------



## shovenose (Feb 8, 2014)

MA LABS for client PC/server builds. They own SuperBiiz as well but with a small bit of paperwork and an otherwise minor hassle you can get faster shipping at cheaper prices, as well as more personalized account representative.

If I just need a part or two, Newegg is a good option. I've got ShopRunner so I get free two-day shipping.

Generally I build the config on Newegg because their site is the best for comparing, sorting, and filtering, then I pick between Newegg, Amazon, and MA LABS.

All three of them usually use UPS for shipping. MA LABS always gets here first, and Newegg and Amazon tie after that.


----------



## Coastercraze (Feb 8, 2014)

Mainly Newegg and Amazon. Never been to Microcenter, though I've driven by the one up near Cleveland. I should stop in there one day...


----------



## jenok (Feb 8, 2014)

Wiredzone


----------



## KS_Phillip (Feb 8, 2014)

For USA orders, mostly Newegg and Acmemicro.com

For EU, mostly TWP.nl



k0nsl said:


> Mostly companies located in Scandinavia, such as Komplett.se and Inet.se (formerly Datorbutiken.com). I actually just placed an order with the latter just hours ago as it was time to upgrade my main rig, so that it becomes more contemporary, plus I really want to see first hand how I can OC the Haswell. So I bought a ASRock Z87 OC Formula and a 4770K (the K indicates an unlocked multiplier).
> 
> I already bought some other stuff from Komplett.se last week - a new GPU, the R9 280X (Ya, dumb of me to not pay a little bit more for a 290...but it does what it asks of me in terms of performance). Also upgraded the monitor to a pretty classy one from Asus, the MX279H (27").
> 
> ...


Have you tried mullet.se?  They're mainly for server components, but fairly quick turnaround.


----------



## mikho (Feb 8, 2014)

Mullet is nice for their supermicro stuff. For my personal buying I buy everything (almost) from the company where I work. Win-win for both parts.


When it comes to online shopping I visit pricerunner, prisjakt or similar sites and buy it from the cheapest Swedish dealer.


----------



## blergh (Feb 8, 2014)

computeruniverse in germany, inet or ebay more or less. Some NL-based shop for cheap Norco


----------



## k0nsl (Feb 8, 2014)

Yeah, actually I have! Somebody recommended them on #vpsboard IRC 



KS_Phillip said:


> For USA orders, mostly Newegg and Acmemicro.com
> 
> For EU, mostly TWP.nl
> 
> Have you tried mullet.se?  They're mainly for server components, but fairly quick turnaround.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Feb 8, 2014)

Fry's in Houston, TX has pretty good selection for random stuff, I would not buy name brand retail stuff there as its typically priced higher than other places. For harder to find things its great as well as their weekly deals.

Newegg.com has pretty good deals on consumer electronics and hardware, especially if you can watch prices and wait for deals in their daily newsletters.

Amazon.com and their prime shipping is great for keyboards, mice, hard drives and other peripherals as they almost have a low price guarantee (if the price drops from amazon within 7 days you can get the difference refunded). 

Ebay.com is great for actual used servers on the cheap.


----------



## Dylan (Feb 8, 2014)

I prefer buying from Amazon (much better return policy, plus Prime shipping), but I'll go for Newegg if they're cheaper. I don't particularly like Newegg, though. Even Best Buy's done away with most of the policies they still have.


----------



## notFound (Feb 8, 2014)

In the UK I've got a good relationship with ServerCase, so I buy all my Supermicro stuff from them at fairly decent prices for the UK. I use Scan for CPU's, RAID cards, cables and such. Both are really top notch, probably is a little more expensive but you know you'll get the stuff and on time, without damage.

Now and again there are some super cheap deals on chassis, RAM and such at some welsh site, looks really dodgy but they're pretty awesome - forgot the  name though.


----------



## AMDbuilder (Feb 8, 2014)

I've been a frequent customer of Newegg, and always had good luck with them.  I did get a DOA hard drive from them once, and getting it returned was a piece of cake.

In several cases I worked with a local computer shop, awesome people and the pricing in some cases matches newegg!


----------



## Kakashi (Feb 8, 2014)

Wiredzone.com for anything in USA and Lambdatek or Ballicom International here in the UK


----------



## javaj (Feb 8, 2014)

Amazon or NewEgg.

Amazon mainly because of free shipping with prime. I did have a return on a power tool once and they sent a replacement overnight so I had it the next morning. On that I was pretty much sold after having to do DOA's elsewhere in the past and having to wait sometimes weeks for a replacement.


----------



## NodeKid (Feb 10, 2014)




----------

